# Fuente simetrica - Calculo Completo



## Americo (Nov 4, 2010)

Despues de perderme tiempo del foro, regrese.. ya que el foro trae muchas cosas mucho muy interesantes. y pues disfruto leyendo todo y ayudando aunque poco, muy poco...

bueno pues este articulito lo escribi en mi blog y ahora tambien se los transmito.

La anterior semana un docente de la U, pidio como trabajo de laboratorio   una *fuente de alimentacion de laboratorio* con estas especificaciones:

1. Fuente simetrica regulable de +12v, -12v
2. Utilizar Aplificador operacional
3. No utilizar lm317, lm7805,etc. ningun regulador integrado (*condicion primordial*)
4. Con proteccion a corto circuitos.
5. De un amperaje no menor a 800mA 
6. *Entregar el trabajo con el analisis completo. calculando todo, y normalizando.
*
bueno pues. Entrege la fuente y ya la calificaron. No se si sera la   mejor (yo me siguo inclinando hacia el lado de los reguladores   integrados: el lm317 por ejemplo). Si le hicieran algunas mejoras. pues   el Dato sera muy bien recibido e implementado.

A esta proyecto lo llame:



FUENTE DE LAS DE ANTES​
​


*Red Electrica:*
Teorico: 220[V] a 60 Hz. Voltios eficases proporcionada por Electropaz
Vpk= 1.4142*220=311.127[V]   voltaje maximo-Voltaje piko
Real: el voltaje en laboratorios de medicion se observo que flujtuaba de 200V hasta los 230V



​


*Transformador:*
Teorico: 220[V] entrada, 12-0-12[V] a la salida de 1.5 A. Dato   proporcionado por el vendedor (visualmente no tiene ningun dato escrito   en el transformador)

Real: Aproximando por mediciones
S= 3cm*2.5cm=7.5cm2
Pa=(S/Kt)^2=(7.5/1.5)^2= 25[W]
Pr=0.8*Pa= 20[W]
Ahora como el transformador es de 12-0-12 recordamos que
Is1/Is2=(D1)^2/(D2)^2
Observando muy bien los cables del secundario(cables amarillos),   verificamos que estos son iguales teniendo mismo diametro D1=D2 y   considerando misma densidad de carga por cada cable Is1=Is2 tendriamos 
Pr=20=Is1*Veff1+Is2*Veff2
20=Is1*24
Is1=0.8A
Is2=0.8A
Teniedose un calculo total de 1.6A para el transfomador. Si lo   comparamos con el valor teorico proporcionado con el vendedor.Observamos   que nuestro calculo es casi el mismo
para datos practicos de la fuente tomaremos Is1=Is2=0.75A en cada rama de 12v



​

*Rectificador  Onda completa(+calculos de diodos)
*
Rectificador de onda completa con 2 diodos
Teoria:
F.R.= 0.48  (dato estandar)
PIV=2*Vm= 2*16.9=33.8v
En t=0 el capacitor esta en corto, entonces procedemos a calcular la   corriente que circula por rf del diodo en t=0 el peor de los casos
Vmax=16.9[V] la resistencia del diodo es aproximadamente 10 [Ohms] (mas o   menos) entonces la corriente maxima que los diodos deberan soportar es   de: Idm=16.9/10=1.69A  si la resistencia del diodo rf es mas pequeña  de  10 ohms entonces el amperaje que debera soportar aumenta.
Entonces debemos comprar diodos de 3A con 33.8 de PIV.

Valor normalizado Diodo: EL diodo comercial de 3 amperios que se pudo   encontrar fue el  1n5408. No tome como referencia el piv. ya que los pív   de diodos comerciales estan entre 100 y 6000 volt's asi que seria   absurdo preguntar diodos por el piv.








​

*Rectificador Onda completa simetrica :*
Utilizando el mismo metodo para realizar la rectiicacion en positivo. se lo hizo en negativo.
Se utilizara los mismos diodos de 3A



​


*Filtro:*
Podemos filtrar con capacitor, o inductor, o ambos. Yo recurri a la   manera mas sencilla a la del capacitor. hallamos un filtro y por   simetria abajo sera el mismo capacitor.
Vc(t)=Vf-(Vf-Vi)*e^(t/RC)

Carga del capacitor
VB-dVB=VB-(VB-VA)*e^(t1/rf*C1)
Descarga del Capacitor
VA=0-(0-VB)*e^(t2/rf*C1)

el periodo de la señal de rizo sera de T=t1+t2 entonces despejando de   las anteriores ecuaciones y reemplazando (recordamos que T=1/f)
T=rf*C1*ln(VA*(VB-VA)/(VB*dVB)) =1/f
como la f=120hz, pondre K por el valor dentro del neperiano
C1=1/(f*rf*ln(K))
ahora todo depede de nuestro criterio si por ejemplo queremos que nuestro rizo sea 0.01V entonces
0.01=(VB-VA)/(2*1.732)
tenemos 2 ecuaciones con 2 incognitas

Valor practico: Decidi hacer un rizo de 0.003 encontes por calculos de las ecuaciones anteriores seria
0.003=[16.9-(16.9*e^(-1/120*10*C1)] / (2*1.732)
1/(120*10*C1)=6.15118*E-4
C1= 1.3547 F   entonces C1=1354.7 mF

entonces para datos practicos utilizare un capacitor comercial de 2200 mF x 50v. que dara un Voltaje de rizo de 3.2mV.





​



¿por que pongo un capacitor de 50v y no de 25v? Teoricamente como a las   salidas de los secundarios (antes analizado),tenemos un voltaje maximo   de 16.97[V] lo mas obvio seria poner un capacitor comercial de 25v que   lo aguanta y ni lo carga completamente, asi que ni calienta. En el   diseño tenemos que analizar el peor de los casos, y en esta situacion lo   unico que pudiera fallar antes del capacitor seria...? pues claro los   diodos o transformador. Si por alguna razon se abre el cable medio    del transformador(tierra, peor caso), El capacitor estaria recibiendo  entre sus bornes  una tension superior a los 24v. ya que el  transformador utilizaria el  secundario de abajo(dibujo) como punto de  tierra, y el transformador  estaria alimentando al circuito con un  voltaje maximo de 33.94[V]. asi  que para evitar este peor caso se  utilizo un capacitor de 50v




*Regulador (o pre regulador ):*
Vi=Vcap1>Vz1
Vcap1min-Vz=R1(I1max-Izmin)
Como Izmax=10*Izmin










​
y utilizamos un zener por ejemplo de 7.5V de 1w(valor comercial)
Pmax=Vz*Izmax 
Izmax= 0.133A entonces Izmin=0.0133A
y recordando del filtro el voltaje maximo es de Vcap1min=16.8887
y tambien consideramos que a la salida tenemos una corriente de I1max=1A
entonces reemplazando en la ecuacion hallamos R1=9.5 [Kohms]
normalizando  al menor  utilizaremos 6.8 Kohms

Desvenjata: la desventaja de este regulador es que el diodo zener debe de absorver toda la corriente que la carga no requiera





​



*Regulador con AO:*
Utilizando el amplificador operacional como comprarador





​

Podriamos acoplar directamente al Vz (voltaje zener como voltaje de   referencia Vref. pero no podriamos regular hasta 0 voltios por mas que   variemos Ra o Rb entonces lo solucionamos con un divisor de voltaje con   un potenciometro
Pot , Ra , Rb podemos poner cualquier valor, a nuestro agrado. Por  ejemplo podemos hacer que la salida sea de muchos volts.. solo tener en  cuenta la alimentacion (osea VCC) del amp op.

Entonces en definita tendriamos nuestro arreglo: el pre-regulador (con zener)+ el regulador (con ao)



​

*Modelo arreglo darlington :*
Como la corriente de salida del ao. es muy baja (por ejemplo: el  lm741 tiene 25mA en short circuit), y tenemos que sacar mas de 800mA en  la salida.  entonces recurrimos a la configuracion darlington



​
IC=Hfe*IB
Hfe= hfe1*hfe2
El transistor Q1 trabaja con una corriente en base muy baja. el  transistor Q2 debera ser de potencia ya que la corriente de base es muy  grande ya que la corriente de base de Q2 es igual a la corriente en  colector de Q1.

En la pratica utilizamos un transistor Bc548 con un 2n3055
entonces en los calculos
BC548: hfe1=250
2N30554: hfe2=10
entonces nuestro arreglo tendra un Hfe= 2500
si nuestra corriente a la salida del operacional es de 1mA entonces: IC =  2.5A mas que suficiente.. ademas consideremos que el hfe no es  constante es varibado de componente a componente.. en el peor de los  casis tendremos una corriente de salida de 1.2A suficiente para nuestro  proyecto a presentar
Observacion: se puso una resistencia  a la salida del operacional como  si fuera una resistencia interna de una fuente de alimentacion(ver  grafico). en el grafico se muestra 1k. utilize un valor mucho menor, 330  ohms



​

*Proteccion cortocircuito:*
Los circuitos de proteccion se diseñan para estar inactivos en  condiciones de funcionamiento NORMAL, y activarse inmediatamente ocurra  alguna condicion no normal, en esta caso cuando a la salida exista algun  cortocircuito.
Este circuito es muy conocido como limitador de corriente, si exedemos  una corriente establecida el circuito se enciente(por asi decirlo). Si  cortocircuitamos la salida, la coriente que circula por la carga(cable  cortocircuitador) es muy grande asi que es un circuito muy utilizado en  fuentes de alimentacion

Podremos utilizar el circuito mas sencillo limitador de corriente, o el foldback vean la grafica:


​Ahora  bien nosotros utilizaremos el flodback aunque necesitamos una corriente  baja a la salida, lo haremos a modo de experimentar este circuito que  no lo utilize antes.
Los calculos de esta parte se los dejo a ustedes.. jejejejeje ya me  canse de copiar de mis papelitos. si gustan se los escribo por aca  luego, que ya no me dio del tiempo de completar esto y tengo que ir a  trabajar.... pero para esto considerar siempre la potencia de Rsc ya que  ahi caera toda la carga. esto depende de nuestro I limite, y las otras  resistencias



*CIRCUITO PARTE POSITIVA:*
Uniendo todas las partes antes expuestas anteriormente, tenemos una fuente de alimentacion regulable de voltajes positivos






​

*CIRCUITO FINAL:*
Ahora bien como necesitamos una fuente simetrica, pues simplemente reflejamos la parte positiva
- El ampop de la parte negativa tambien es controlado por el  pre-regulador arreglo zener que da un voltaje de referencia sobre el  potenciometro, miren los pines 2 y 3, y vean donde va el voltaje de  referencia.
- La alimentacion del ampop de la parte negativa (VCC, VEE), es inverso a la parte positiva
- Se usa los complementarios en la parte negativa,  si usamos un bc548,  2n3055 en la parte positiva(arreglo darlington) en la parte negativa  usaremos los complementos, bc558, y el MJ2955.Lo mismo ocurre con los  limitadores de corriente.
- a la salida se aumentaron 2 capacitores para que filtren el ruido a la salida.
y listo tenemos nuestra fuente simetrica regulable de las de antes jajajaja




​Al simular en proteus, le puse cargas de prueba a la salida; con  potenciometros y puntos prueba(flechas azules), observe lo que pasaba  cuando esta a plena carga y en cortocircuito. solo para eso utilizo esos  potenciometros a la salida y esas bolitas con numeros que aparece jajajajjaja.


El  circuito aun en la grafica parece grande pero cuando lo realizen en la  realidad saldra una plaquita de 7 por 5 cm (sin contar con  transformador). ya subo fotos de lo realizado y presentado, que  .forosdeelectronica.com no acepta mas de 17 imagenes por post y este mensaje tambien lo subo ahi.

Si tienes alguna mejora al circuito hasla conocer.. asi la implemento.. y haber que ondas.

Bueno aca les traigo las simulaciones mas 3 pdf's que explicacion reguladores de tension en el documento rar adjunto..

y la foto del proyectito presentado del laboratorio.
esta hecho en una placa perforada, solo tube 2 dias para hacer esta fuente asi que lo hize muy a la rapida. aunque el docente nos dio 1 semana para hacerla. que vago que fui

Comentario de observaciones del docente: Pues nos hizo notar algo bien obvio.. los disipadores.  cuando la fuente trabaje a plena carga por mucho tiempo, el 2n3055 y el mj2955 calentaran. pero respondimos como la fuente solo es para laboratorios y el trabajo maximo en laboratorios usando fuente es de 4 a 5 horas.. pues tranquilamente los transistores resistiran tranquilamente sin disipador. ademas los trabajos no exigiran todo de la fuente.


----------



## ElTallercito (Nov 12, 2010)

Muy bueno el aporte y en especial el agregado de los calculos y toda la explicacion.

Saludos y exitos!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2010)

> ¿por que pongo un capacitor de 50v y no de 25v? Teoricamente como a las    salidas de los secundarios (antes analizado),tenemos un voltaje maximo    de 16.97[V] lo mas obvio seria poner un capacitor comercial de 25v  que   lo aguanta y ni lo carga completamente, asi que ni calienta. En el    diseño tenemos que analizar el peor de los casos, y en esta situacion  lo   unico que pudiera fallar antes del capacitor seria...? pues claro  los   diodos o transformador. *Si por alguna razon se abre el cable medio     del transformador(tierra, peor caso)*, El capacitor estaria  recibiendo  entre sus bornes  una tension superior a los 24v. ya que el   transformador utilizaria el  secundario de abajo(dibujo) como punto de   tierra, y el transformador  estaria alimentando al circuito con un   voltaje maximo de 33.94[V]. asi  que para evitar este peor caso se   utilizo un capacitor de 50v


No es por tirar mala onda , pero si abre el cable del medio de trafo, *los dos capacitores quedan en serie* (son dos capacitores, no uno!) => la capacitancia total se reduce a la mitad y la tensión de aislación es la suma de ambas, o sea 50-V, ergo....no pasa nada si usás capacitores de 25-V, que son mas pequeños y mas baratos...


----------



## Americo (Nov 16, 2010)

Ah.. gracias por la observacion...  y tienes razon son 2 capacitores no uno.
pues.. lo corregire mas trade que tengo salir a laboratorio.. 

la diferencia de precios aca en bolvia casi no es muy significante.. el de 25v esta 3Bs. y el de 50V esta a 3.60. pero si se quiere mejorar se deberia de usar el de 25v.. Fue un Groso error mio, eso debio pasar(supongo) por que primero analize parte positiva, pero no es excusa.. 

saludos


----------



## josuese (Nov 24, 2010)

Gracias!! Muy bueno


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2010)

Mas alla de ese detalle observado por Ezavalla, un muy buen trabajo de base para que otros a partir de excelnte exposición puedan hacer sus propias fuentes...

Mis felicitaciones...

Saludos desde argentina, a una tierra que es cara a mis sentimientos....


----------



## Americo (Jul 14, 2011)

Holas... me llego un mensajete .. y pues por reglas del foro la informacion es para todos.. les adjunto el proyeto presentado en laboratorio .. es un resumen de este mismo trabajo, con el agregado de calculos para flodback (cortocircuito), ademas del agregado de mejoras y correccion de la parte del analisis del capacitor del filto.. 
el documento esta en adjunto.. en pdf..

gratos saludos


----------

